# Upcoming Houston Lure & Tackle Show



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

The show this year will be huge. Saturday is free admission if your bringing old
lures, rods, tackle etc...for the auction which begins at 10:30 a.m. There will be some special guests...Ben Kocian, Lloyd & Coookie Pepper and others. Hope to see you there.

http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL868/3449370/7087635/222399497.jpg


----------



## khfindingfish (May 28, 2006)

*tackle show*

where is this event held at


----------



## gregg davis (Mar 30, 2006)

Flyer for show


----------



## gregg davis (Mar 30, 2006)

Here is some better info click and print and join us at the show.


----------



## gregg davis (Mar 30, 2006)

Update on show. I just recieved word for the show direstor that 84 tables have been reserved. Wow just imagine a large cafeteria fill with about anything ever used for fishing. Come on out and see what Grandpa used to land the big ones.


----------

